
Show HN: Caduceus: Be notified by email when your cronjobs don't run - StavrosK
https://gitlab.com/stavros/caduceus
======
stevekemp
I use something similar, based upon JSON submissions to HTTP end-points. Here
is a brief overview of how you'd use it:

[https://github.com/skx/purppura/blob/master/ALERTS.md](https://github.com/skx/purppura/blob/master/ALERTS.md)

My particular project does more, but this style of "expect an update, raise if
it doesn't arrive" is very natural and useful - a simpler alternative based
just on that idea is nanny:

[https://github.com/lunemec/nanny/](https://github.com/lunemec/nanny/)

But I guess there are a lot of these packages out there, and a bunch of
commercial SaaS implementations too.

